
Apple restricts WiFi-snffing network call CNCopyCurrentNetworkInfo - colinprince
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/systemconfiguration/1614126-cncopycurrentnetworkinfo
======
InTheArena
Just got this email from apple:

Dear $firstName,

As we announced at WWDC19, we're making changes to further protect user
privacy and prevent unauthorized location tracking. Starting with iOS 13, the
CNCopyCurrentNetworkInfo API will no longer return valid Wi-Fi SSID and BSSID
information. Instead, the information returned by default will be:

SSID: “Wi-Fi” or “WLAN” (“WLAN" will be returned for the China SKU) BSSID:
"00:00:00:00:00:00"

If your app is using this API, we encourage you to adopt alternative
approaches that don’t require Wi-Fi or network information. Valid SSID and
BSSID information from CNCopyCurrentNetworkInfo will still be provided to VPN
apps, apps that have used NEHotspotConfiguration to configure the current Wi-
Fi network, and apps that have obtained permission to access user location
through Location Services.

Test your app on the latest iOS 13 beta to make sure it works properly. If
your app requires valid Wi-Fi SSID and BSSID information to function, you can
do the following: For accessory setup apps, use the NEHotSpotConfiguration
API, which now has the option to pass a prefix of the SSID hotspot your app
expects to connect to. For other types of apps, use the CoreLocation API to
request the user’s consent to access location information.

Learn more by reading the updated documentation or viewing the the Advances in
Networking session video from WWDC19. You can also submit a TSI for code-level
support.

Best regards, Apple Developer Relations

\----

The $firstName was in Apple's email ;-)

